# injecting b-12



## carolinatug (Jun 10, 2006)

Guys, I recently bought some synthelamin from senthetek to increase my appetite. As far as injecting it, where is the best injection site for b-12 and how often/how much should i inject. Also, is injecting it that much better than taking it orally? Thanx bros!


----------



## Big A (Jun 10, 2006)

Taking B-12 orally will have it destroyed by the stomach. You have to inject it.

Synthelamin is time release, so after you do a loading phase, you only use it every few days:
1ml ED for the first week and then 1ml every thrid day after that.

It's water based and you inject it SQ in the stomach using 30g needles.


----------



## carolinatug (Jun 10, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> Taking B-12 orally will have it destroyed by the stomach. You have to inject it.
> 
> Synthelamin is time release, so after you do a loading phase, you only use it every few days:
> 1ml ED for the first week and then 1ml every thrid day after that.
> ...



Thanks BigA!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 12, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> Taking B-12 orally will have it destroyed by the stomach. You have to inject it.
> 
> Synthelamin is time release, so after you do a loading phase, you only use it every few days:
> 1ml ED for the first week and then 1ml every thrid day after that.
> ...



we used to think you had to inject it.  but it's being given orally more and more now.  if i were him i'd just take the tabs and not mess with the SQ


----------



## Big A (Jun 12, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> we used to think you had to inject it.  but it's being given orally more and more now.  if i were him i'd just take the tabs and not mess with the SQ



The difference between inj and oral is ENORMOUS! The results (if any) from oral do not come anywhere close to the results of inj.


----------



## Cryptasm (Jun 12, 2006)

oral B12 is nowhere near as effective as inject...day n night difference..I prefer sub q injects of b12 so I mix 50/50 Synthelamin with regular b12 an use 1cc every day. Synthelamin is the best but burns sub q  so I cut it w the b12 and no burn at all..works great


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 12, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> The difference between inj and oral is ENORMOUS! The results (if any) from oral do not come anywhere close to the results of inj.



http://pmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/79/930/218

With my job, I should know the pharmacology of cyanocobalamin.


----------



## naase2004 (Jun 13, 2006)

Carolinatug, would it be safe to say you are from Carolina? If so what part. Im in Concord right outside of charlotte.


----------



## carolinatug (Jun 15, 2006)

naase2004 said:
			
		

> Carolinatug, would it be safe to say you are from Carolina? If so what part. Im in Concord right outside of charlotte.



Yea dude that's right. South Carolina though. But I know where your @. I have a cousin up that way.


----------



## carolinatug (Jun 15, 2006)

THANS FOR THE INFO GUYS.........I THINK I'M GONNA GO WITH THE INJECTABLE B-12. :sniper:


----------

